# Aguascalientes vs San Luis Potosi



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi, 

Does anyone have any experience with these two cities? How do they compare?

Thanks!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We pass thru SLP going to and returning NOB maybe 3 times a year. Very large and "modern" city, but with decent Centro Historical. Some posters here live there. Sometimes stop and eat, go to WM or Sam's, etc. Not much graffiti. Don't hear about violence like in other places, but I'm sure there is some for it is big city. Has a PRI state government, so corruption is alive and well, as in the old days.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I've been doing research about visiting/living in both places as I plan to take a Central Highlands 6 month tour in 2016 and from what I've read both are highly recommended by travelers.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...g-mexico/603953-quer-taro-aguascalientes.html


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

coondawg said:


> We pass thru SLP going to and returning NOB maybe 3 times a year. Very large and "modern" city, but with decent Centro Historical. Some posters here live there. Sometimes stop and eat, go to WM or Sam's, etc. Not much graffiti. Don't hear about violence like in other places, but I'm sure there is some for it is big city. Has a PRI state government, so corruption is alive and well, as in the old days.


North end of town has lots of graffiti similar to most large cities here I have been to. Aguascalientes has recently been considered one of the safest cities in Mexico. San Luis has crime but not too bad. I think 150 homicides last year. The previous state PAN government did get caught in a federal grant low income housing fraud. They didn´t build the thousands of tiny houses where sewage pipes would drain without collection boxes and pumps so left all the drainage pipes out and still collected the federal grant money. So far the state PRI government hasn´t been charged with anything.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

There is a thread on this Forum about, if I remember correctly, Aguascalientes and Queretaro. If you find it, there is information by a Longford, previous member here, who details, IMHO, many important considerations about both, but especially Aguascalientes. I believe it would benefit you to read what he had to say about both.


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the great thoughts. I'm going to go down and have a look around SLP this fall. Any areas that would be good for ****** artists to live (without much money) and areas to avoid?


----------



## hbj (Aug 25, 2015)

The areas around Lomas looked great as far as I could tell on Google Street view..


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's a list of the most expensive & least expensive places to live in Mexico
Las 5 ciudades más caras y más baratas para vivir en México | El Economista


----------

